# 5 lost pigeons Michigan.



## overkyll (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello. On September 2, 2014 I lost 4 white and 1 Red Check pigeons on a training toss. I released them at M-19 and I-69 and I was expecting them in Richmond, Michigan where I live 9 miles away. All 5 have a lime green band on one leg and all but one of the whites have yellow AU 2014 bands on the other leg. I had also released a young silver with them but she came home the next morning. These birds had flown many times together from different direction at 3+ miles. Any word or sighting would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Steve.


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

did you raise the lime green banded ones? what are the numbers in case someone get one of them


----------



## overkyll (Mar 13, 2014)

Yes Doveman2, the lime green bands are plain snap ons (no numbers) and I used them to identify my home grown birds. The only identifying numbers are on the yellow AU bands and are in series starting with 90590.


----------



## jeepers1 (Dec 31, 2014)

I live in Lenox Twp, Michigan and found a white pigeon with tan markings (I am not a pigeon pro so I do not know what this one would be called) on 12/30/14. unfortunately it does not have any bands on it but is a wonderful loving bird, very tame and is currently recovering in my home from the brutal cold we have been experiencing the past few days. this pigeon has been hanging around my house for about a week so I am pretty sure its lost. Could it be one of yours with the band lost?


----------



## overkyll (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello Jeepers1 and thank you for taking the time to respond. It is highly unlikely the bands would come off as they are seamless and snugged on the baby's foot at 5 or 6 days old and they grow into it. is it possible to post a picture or text one to me at 586 675 5603? With no band it is probably a feral (wild). You may want to keep it but if you don't, I take in strays. Happy New Year!

Regards,
Steve


----------



## jeepers1 (Dec 31, 2014)

*found pigeon*

I will text you a picture of the pigeon I found. He has regained his strength and is eating and drinking very well. I do not want to keep him since I do not have the accommodation for that.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

a white/ tan bird is not a feral, but a lost domestic. Please don't just release it once healthy, but find it a new home. They need humans for survival


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

GimpieLover is right in that it isn't a feral. It won't be able to survive out there on it's own. That's why it was in trouble to begin with. You are posting this at the end of an old thread. You will get more replies by starting a new thread. I'll PM you on how to do that.


----------



## jeepers1 (Dec 31, 2014)

*found him a great home with Overkyll*

found out this pigeon is a "fancy" one and thanks to Overkyll he has a REALLY GREAT home. He sent me pictures of where he will be living and it is like a pigeon paradise.We made the hand off this morning and he even said this pigeon was very tame and probably was someones pet. he is going to take care of him now and try to find the owner, it not he will be keep him and send me pictures of him in the spring when he molts since he does look a little ragged. THANK YOU Overkyll for your kindness in taking in an orphan!


----------

